# World's Largest Mountain Bike?



## Boris (Sep 28, 2013)

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/bik/4090895411.html
You be the judge.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hmmm..... Looks just about right to me.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 29, 2013)

And at only $35,000 it's too bad he doesn't have about three of them!


----------



## vincev (Sep 29, 2013)

In Portland.It figures.


----------



## Boris (Sep 29, 2013)

vincev said:


> In Portland.It figures.




In Portland it would be more. This one is in Denver.


----------



## vincev (Sep 29, 2013)

Youe correct Dave.The seller must have run the ad in Portland because he figured you would fall for it.


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 29, 2013)

*You'd still ride cramped on that one Mike*



fordmike65 said:


> Hmmm..... Looks just about right to me.




The seat to handlebar length is still to short


----------



## sqrly (Sep 29, 2013)

I believe there is a larger one built by some school kids or boyscouts.  Has 25 foot wheels I think.  Been a while since I saw the artical.


----------

